# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Part or Full time Optometrist  - Part or Full time Optometrist needed

## SBeveridge

Optometrist (OD)
Currently seeking an Optometrist for a part or full-time opportunity with a private practice that provides care to patients in Assisted Living Centers and Nursing Facilities.  The OD understands that this is not a typical practice modality and part of the interview process is shadowing.  This position offers a lot of flexibility on schedule, excellent compensation and no evenings or weekend hours.
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD)*
           Work as few as 1 day per week or full time
           Flexible start time
           Travel to locations based on your location
           Patients are at location, so you provide exams then leave
           Most days the ODs finish before 3, sometimes earlier
           Competitive compensation
           Benefits for full time
           All equipment is provided
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Perform comprehensive eye health and vision examinations
           Diagnose disease and vision disorders
           Counsel patients regarding their vision needs
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD)*
           Doctor of Optometry degree (OD)
           License to practice in the state of NJ
           Excellent clinical and communication skills
           Ability to thrive in a team environment
*To apply please email your CV / resume to sbeveridge@etsvision.com*
Sheri Beveridge
Phone/text : (540) 206-2315
Email: sbeveridge@etsvision.com
meetme.so/SheriETSVision
Website: www.etsvision.com
*ETS Vision* specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

